# PDX to FTW question



## Jim65 (Apr 13, 2016)

Regarding the bus leg from Galesburg to Springfield:

If we check our bags in PDX, will they be handled for us on the bus leg or will we need to retrieve and recheck from Springfield to FTW.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Apr 13, 2016)

You'll claim your luggage in GBB,then put it in back of the 15 Pasenger Van in GBB and recheck them in SPI to FTW.

First come, first served on the seating, the seats in the row behind the driver are the most comfortable. The drivers are retired guys that are friendly and make the trip through the Corn,Bean and Windmill fields a fairly pleasant expierence.

If the Van is full it is very crowded and the Luggage can fill the back end!


----------



## Jim65 (Apr 13, 2016)

Thank you, sir!


----------



## Lonestar648 (Apr 14, 2016)

alternate option is 11 to LAX to 422 to FTW - no small van transfer.


----------

